# Beginner Shotgun...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking to get into clay pigeon and duck hunting with my yellow lab. Any suggestions on a good beginner gun and what should I expect to pay. Thanks


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

REMINGTON 870 all the way! Its The best gun for the waterfowler. You can beat it up get it muddy and it will work! Plus they are cheep! You can get a new one for around 260-280. and thats for one that will handle 3 in shells. They come in all kinds of combos to! Its no wonder way they are the most sold pumb shotgun ever!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Remington 870!!! Why start with a cheap gun and then have to buy another.
I used an 870 to break thousands of clays both trap and skeet.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

get the 870 ... its a great all around use gun.. i got one with both barrels (deer) and it uses screw in chokes even turkey chokes... i dont know any time i couldnt use mine...


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

another vote for the 870, it can't be beat great gun and extremly great bang for the buck


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me try and talk you into a Benelli Nova. You simply cannot beat the value for the moeny. It is hands-down the best buy for $300.00 on the market you will find. The gun comes with a plastic/composite stock, which is no-nonsene and very durable. The Nova can accept 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 shells. The Nova comes with sling swivel mounts installed. The Nova comes with 3 chokes. A redcoil reduction cylinder can be installed in the stock for $60.00. You can get the gun in 20 or 12 guage. The Benellie Nova is currently the best pump gun on the market for the money. I use mine for clays and all hunting applications you could think of. It's a great utility gun. Easy to field strip with only 7 moving parts and no tools needed. Rotary bolt action. Check one out. Some people can't get over the look of one, but it goes bang every time and requires very little in return.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I like my 870 so much I bought 2.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nova gets my vote


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You can't go wrong with either of the two guns metioned below. I have shot both and I like the nova better, and it shoots the 3.5'' shells if you ever want to. I believe they make a 3.5'' model 870 too, but not as common.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If your gonna spend $300, why settle for a Pump gun when you can get a 3 1/2 " semi with gas recoil reduction?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Which gun would you be speaking of in new condition? I think there is the Traditions 2100, the new Spartan gun and a few russian selections. Not sure which one you had in mind.

I would choose the Mossy 500 or 835 over the 870 because of the safety location and slightly lower price.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had the nova for two seasons and love it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Brand new never shot 3 1/2 " Semi in Synthetic stock with 4 steel choke tubes= Less than 3 bills before taxes.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, what is it?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it a Verona?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

MP-153 Original NOT the knock off Spartan


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't that a Baikal?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The position of the safety (behind the trigger on the side of the trigger guard) on the 870 is kind of a drawback. Hard to get used to after shooting a Beretta A390 with the safety ahead of the trigger.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was and still am able to switch from a OU selective safety to a Mossbrg slide to a 870 rear or other front button safety as well as my very old Ithaca double with top slide. What about handling a exposed hammer with half cock safety? If you practice in a serious manner, all of the above will be operated with sufficient time to get off a smooth mount and correctly pointed shot.  Too many individuals only handle their firearm during hunting season and this is what creates accidental firing as well as carrying with the safety off to make up for lack of familiarity.  If you are not capable of safetly operating a variety of safety types, you should only use one style which may limit you to one firearm.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how about the saftey's that slide up and down and the back top end of the gun.. not sure what its called.. my dad said he used to use one like that and they get weak and the saftey fall's to the off position... very unsafe... thats what my mossberg .410 has and i dont ever plan to use it .....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> MP-153 Original NOT the knock off Spartan



waiting on this gun from chessie...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My Ithaca is over 50 years old and has that type safety. Never had a problem and this shotgun has fired thousands of rounds.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i guess if i needed to use the gun i would i dont like that style of saftey... but i hate that gun.. my dad got if for me for xmas the year that they legalized a .410 for deer hunting.. claims its the best gun for deer hunting... yea right.. dont think i killed anything but a few tree rats with it... JUNK!!!! lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all you should be thankful for your dad buying you that gun. I had to buy my first gun on my own and I had to set pins to earn the money.

Secondly, the 410 is quite capable of killing deer. Though it does not have the knockdown punch of a 12, it will drop a deer within 75 to 100 yards if not sooner with a well placed shot.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i love ithaca, i have a model 37 featherlight 20ga and a model 51 featherlight 12ga


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> waiting on this gun from chessie...


Pete called and said he is wanting one, Are you FOR SURE wanting one? I'm gonna see how many I can get today so need to know. What are doing with the SK did you still want the shotgun for it? Never heard anymore about it from ya.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

oh i am thankfull thats why ill never get rid of it.. just dont like to use it.... when iv got my 870... its all i ever use.....


----------

